

Announcing Cappuccino 0.9.5 - Me1000
http://cappuccino.org/discuss/2011/11/16/cappuccino-0-9-5/

======
Me1000
I especially want to thank our new team members. They've really put a lot of
work into this release. You guys rock!

------
robterrell
The past year I've spent a lot of time developing with Cappuccino and it's
been great.

I started using Atlas. I wonder if Atlas will get any love, or if I'll have to
figure out how to convert my CIBs to XIBs?

~~~
angusgr
The comments on the post seem to suggest that Interface Builder w/ XcodeCapp
is the way of the future.

As a non-OS X user this makes me sad as well, but I'm guessing there are lots
of legit reasons for 280 North to decide not to focus on it.

~~~
Me1000
280North doesn't exist anymore, that's why they aren't focusing in it anymore.
:)

~~~
angusgr
Heh, OK I'd missed that development. Thanks for filling me in :)

~~~
Me1000
They were acquired over a year ago. :)

------
mrsteveman1
Any tutorial for using all this stuff together in Xcode?

There's a 3rd party package on the site that is probably supposed to add
syntax highlighting and such but it seems out of date as of Xcode 4.2.

~~~
Slevenbits
Syntax highlighting in Xcode isn't working so well with Xcode 4. TextMate and
Sublime Text 2 are the more popular environment for Cappuccino editing right
now, I think, while using Xcode only to edit the UI files.

------
Slevenbits
Change log here if you really want all the nitty gritty details:
<https://gist.github.com/1370087>

------
mrspandex
And here I thought all the coffee names were stolen by Java...

~~~
randomdata
Cocoa was given its name because, at the time, it was intended to be built on
Java. Cappuccino is a play on Cocoa. So while it may not be directly built on
Java, its name did descend from Java.

------
phillmv
Has anyone built something cool with this yet?

~~~
kitanata
I've been working on a GIS application using google maps as a tie-in. I'm in
the process of monetizing the product now.

<http://www.geojingle.com>

------
davisml
Congrats cappuccino team!

------
steilpass
Congrats!

